# Look @ My Oscar!



## fishtail_03 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to show off my Oscar, I got him at 1 inch long and he is now about 6 inches!!! Biggest fish I have ever owned lol....Hope you enjoy


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Love how he's half green half blk lol


----------



## fishtail_03 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does my Oscar suck? No one else is commenting?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

fishtail_03 said:


> Does my Oscar suck? No one else is commenting?


 8) No of course not. He's quite nice. Will be full grown before u know it. Enjoy the juvi years! "T"


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Very cool fish and nice pictures. I have one about the same size/age and its fun to watch them turn into big fish.

Starting to take on personality? Mine is... the personality of a garbage disposal.


----------



## fishtail_03 (Aug 23, 2011)

lol.....I know you all don't think he sucks! I don't know that I want him to get any bigger, he is HUGE now lol....but as far as personality....he's a hoss! Stalks you if you even get close to the tank and bites at my 2 year old through the glass, which my 2 year old thinks is soooooo funny lol...thanks guys!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

mi little ones love my oscar also. they are 3 and 1 and they get really mad if i feed the fish without them.


----------



## Thewood45 (Jul 19, 2011)

He is a great looking Oscar....


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking Oscar and excellent pics!


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I don't know that I want him to get any bigger, he is HUGE now lol....


 8) As long as you continue the excellent start, *"BIGGER"* is coming!! Sorry, the script is already written. Enjoy! :thumb: "T"


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Umm fishtail, 
Maybe it's just me but it's looks like your Beautiful Oscar has HITH. You can see it under his eye in the second pic and on the top of his forehead in the top picture. The oscar in my profile avatar started out like this and unfortunately passed sigh... I really do miss him and he got up to 10 inches before he passed away. I hope yours doesn't suffer the same case!!! Maybe I'm wrong or did he bump into something? Oscar's are very clumsy and constantly ramming into objects or filter intakes in tanks.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:-? Aww man the closer I look at your pics it just brings back bad memories. This is exactly how the HITH started in my oscar. I wish you the best of luck with yours


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

*fishtail_03*
hey noticed you were from kentucky, so am i! do you live in the louisville area? if so i have a blue lobster that im trying to get rid of because hes so mean. I got him for free and hes beautiful. only prblem is, he tends to kill anyfish i put him in with. first i put him in my 29 community(bad idea) i was already missing 3 fish by morning. then i put him in with my africans and he was looking fine til this morning when i saw him feasting on one of my clown loaches. needless to say i was quite pissed. i dont know where tyo put him or what to do wuith him so *** been looking for someone to rehome him to would you be intrested in him. *** heard cichlids will kill them but mine didnt and he molted twice with them. but make sure he wont kill anyone else. any reply is greatly accepted, thanks!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes, your fish has HITH, you should increase water temperature to 30C and give some smashed Flagyl within the food. Follow the treatment for one week and you should be able to get rid of Hexamita, the interior parasite that makes the imune system of the fish to drop..

Dont forget to feed your fish with a good variety of food, lots of vitamins, and to do the water changes every 2 weeks depending on your filtration system and tank size.

Then the roles in the head should heal with some time.

Nice Fish, they live up to 13 Years if you are a good fish keeper.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Before dosing the fish I would try increasing water changes. I've seen many come back from HITH just by improving water conditions.

With an oscar you should be doing 50-80% water changes a week, every week. You should also vac the gravel and rinse the filter media with tank water (not tap water).

how often are you changing water now and how big is the tank?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice looking Ashlee, and the oscar is cute too. :wink: Let us know how the treatment goes.


----------

